# SHOW OFF YOUR BLACK MAGIC SET-UPS



## ol' school rida (Jun 6, 2008)

Im thinking of putting black magic dros im my regal, since ive heard a lot of positive things of them, just curious what they look on any ride.


----------



## 64sure (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is a simple 2 pump set up I just reworked for a customer

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=434067&hl=#


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

heres mine. currently 3 pumps, 9 batteries. taking the 9 out and re working the rack for 10


----------



## ol' school rida (Jun 6, 2008)

nice, anymore?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 28 2008, 06:31 PM~11998703
> *Here is a simple 2 pump set up I just reworked for a customer
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=434067&hl=#
> *


Clean set-up compared to before..... :0 somebody was lookin to burn that dudes car up


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here the set-up from hell...the Monte-carlo....
















See I don't hate on the competition, I used them as rear pumps...I'm going greeeeen...I recycled


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Cadi 3 pump set-up









2 pumps that went in a 99 cadi

















Old school new set-up


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED NYC
















NEW SETUP COMING OVER THE WINTER


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

My old 63 (my 1st install)












My old 83 Lac












Started a setup in the 60












Clear whammy that I made


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

black magic nyc!


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 5 2008, 09:53 PM~12076555
> *Here the set-up from hell...the Monte-carlo....
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucking wicked thats kinda how im doing my malibu but wid no pistons just air shraders on the tank plugs and im only running a 5 hole manifole block but i like urs better but my boy eppie only sells the 5 hole and im runing all his new line of hydros but props on the monte


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

here are a couple that i have taken threw the construction of the car so far. hope you like it! :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED :biggrin: 

lay and play









street lay and play 3 pumper









Old School New










street lay and play 4 pumper









basic 2 pump 6 batt









lay and play 4 pumper










basic street kit chrome









just a couple,.. Im too lazy to dig out more we done  *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

those are some nice ass set ups, Black magic :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 15 2008, 10:15 AM~12164510
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: post whore :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 6 2008, 04:44 PM~12081978
> *My old 63 (my 1st install)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice and clean


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 15 2008, 11:50 AM~12165013
> *:biggrin: post whore :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 15 2008, 02:11 PM~12165822
> *:biggrin:
> *



ssssssssssup rick :wave:


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

Black Magic pumps in my 63'... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

Post up some of my build, Ron!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> Here the set-up from hell...the Monte-carlo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 6 2008, 05:44 PM~12081978
> *My old 63 (my 1st install)
> 
> 
> ...


nice were my clear tanks  :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> > Here the set-up from hell...the Monte-carlo....
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

That relay could be used as a switch to activate the solenoids. That allows larger wire to be used to deliver a stronger volt/amp supply to the solenoid. Running a lot of solenoids requires a decent amount of power for quick responce and the small wire that runs to the switch can restrict power. Using a relay only requires that switch wire to open and close 1 relay that in turn supplies the solenoids with a nice flow of power. 

I'm not positive thats what he's using the relay for though. I just use 1 extra starter soleniod for my relay.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> > Here the set-up from hell...the Monte-carlo....
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 17 2008, 12:11 PM~12180116
> *thats to turn on the neons  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha...nothing wrong with a lil neon lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 17 2008, 10:22 AM~12179175
> *That relay could be used as a switch to activate the solenoids. That allows larger  wire to be used to deliver a stronger volt/amp supply to the solenoid. Running a lot of solenoids requires a decent amount of power for quick responce and the small wire that runs to the switch can restrict power. Using a relay only requires that switch wire to open and close 1 relay that in turn supplies the solenoids with a nice flow of power.
> 
> I'm not positive thats what he's using the relay for though. I just use 1 extra starter soleniod for my relay.
> *



i assume you are correct. thats what i was thinking, but you never know what that cornbread fed white boy is thinking about times lol


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 17 2008, 11:32 AM~12180324
> *i assume you are correct.  thats what i was thinking, but you never know what that cornbread fed white boy is thinking about times lol
> *


notice the 2 sols in the middle of the rack these are the switching sols the relay is for the undercar neons


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 17 2008, 06:07 PM~12183505
> *notice the 2 sols in the middle of the rack these are the switching sols the relay is for the undercar neons
> *



lol never used a relay on my undercarriage neons


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 16 2008, 10:59 AM~12170938
> *Post up some of my build, Ron!!
> *


O.K just a little bit..heres the rack :0 

























Here is the ball with a # 12 jic fill... to remote mount the tanks








Lil hidin message for the haters :cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2008, 09:12 PM~12175777
> *
> 
> hey ron, whats with the relay wired in there for?
> *


*its actually to power the T.V.'s in the visors and headrests,.. think Im bullshitting..lol... 

PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN RONALD! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2008, 12:20 AM~12187651
> *its actually to power the T.V.'s in the visors and headrests,.. think Im bullshitting..lol...
> 
> PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN RONALD! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*NNNNNNNNNNaw *****,* you called my bluff......


So here ya go :0 








100+ inche car with screens in the visor :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Add a couple more screens and I'll be ready for the big wheel guys....I'll just leave it locked up so I can put some 30's on it.. :uh:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Lil hidin message for the haters :cheesy:


All I see is my Flashlight :angry:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm holding it hostage....Sup RBS :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Hostage ???? I sssee how it isss What'ssss up :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 18 2008, 01:13 AM~12188093
> *Hostage ???? I sssee how it isss What'ssss up  :biggrin:
> *


Your rite hooo--ssssssssssstagee....Monda sssaid whatssssssss crackin


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2008, 01:32 AM~12188415
> *Your rite hooo--ssssssssssstagee....Mondo sssaid whatssssssss crackin
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 18 2008, 09:37 AM~12189873
> *fixed  :biggrin:
> *


wassup cutty, how are things on your guys end, are you gonna bring your car out next month?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 18 2008, 09:56 AM~12190075
> *wassup cutty, how are things on  your guys end, are you gonna bring your car out next month?
> *



my car aint ready to come out yet


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 18 2008, 10:04 AM~12190175
> *my car aint ready to come out yet
> *


DAMN MINE AINT EITHER BUT I WILL PROBABLY BRING IT OUT JUST SO PEOPLE CAN SEE WHAT I'M DOING SO FAR. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 18 2008, 12:35 PM~12191577
> *DAMN MINE AINT EITHER BUT I WILL PROBABLY BRING IT OUT JUST SO PEOPLE CAN SEE WHAT I'M DOING SO FAR. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> O.K just a little bit..heres the rack :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 18 2008, 01:51 AM~12187926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well looks like some white dude is giving us the finger to me. :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2008, 10:27 PM~12197620
> *Well looks like some white dude is giving us the finger to me. :biggrin:
> *


How the hell can you see that??


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2008, 11:27 PM~12197620
> *Well looks like some white dude is giving us the finger to me. :biggrin:
> *


good eye :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Good zoom action jackson :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2008, 10:09 PM~12198011
> *Good zoom action jackson :biggrin:
> *



Just in case the haters missed it!! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha i see it now :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 19 2008, 12:50 AM~12197859
> *good eye :biggrin:
> *


No prize? :dunno:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

Must be all the weed im smokin..my eyes are too bloodshot to see that shit!

When do you think it will be done? We have a Christmas parade on the 5th id like to drive it in...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 20 2008, 12:18 AM~12207860
> *Must be all the weed im smokin..my eyes are too bloodshot to see that shit!
> 
> When do you think it will be done? We have a Christmas parade on the 5th id like to drive it in...
> *


Be close, I'll see waht I can do


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

Cool. No worries if it doesnt happen. I would rather you take your time.

Keep them pix comin if you have the time. Im heading out to Colorado with a load of hardwood flooring tomorrow. Ill stop in on the way home.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 20 2008, 07:07 PM~12214101
> *Cool. No worries if it doesnt happen. I would rather you take your time.
> 
> Keep them pix comin if you have the time. Im heading out to Colorado with a load of hardwood flooring tomorrow. Ill stop in on the way home.
> *


J i'm outta town for a few days ,but will have some killa custom shit when I get back.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice fucken work. Is it welded in or bolted in? Regardless that rack is ssssssweet!


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2008, 11:02 PM~12187473
> *O.K just a little bit..heres the rack :0
> 
> 
> ...


I want 2 see more :thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 22 2008, 12:20 PM~12229940
> *Nice fucken work. Is it welded in or bolted in? Regardless that rack is ssssssweet!
> *


Bolt in and Thank You


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Since its bolted in, will it handle 12 batts 3 pumps. I wanted to do something like that.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

went by the shop monday. that rack is killer!

btw, what kind of booze you guys want? when i come to pick up the car, ill bring you guys plenty! (even by vegas standards)


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looks clean homie


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Just a simple 2 pump setup I did back in August.


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Old School New.... work in progress, sorry it took a long time to steal a pic of it Ron!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Nov 27 2008, 10:20 PM~12279143
> *Old School New....  work in progress,  sorry it took a long time to steal a pic of it Ron!
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im going for, only with 4 pumps and the round tanks!
looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Nov 27 2008, 01:35 PM~12276022
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking Good Jason !!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Nov 27 2008, 10:20 PM~12279143
> *Old School New....  work in progress,  sorry it took a long time to steal a pic of it Ron!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on................. :0 :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

* Empire Style,........

street pumps with a voodoo to the nose







[/

old school new









*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 28 2008, 10:06 AM~12281107
> * Empire Style,........
> 
> street pumps with a voodoo to the nose
> ...


hey homie you gots that street charge hook up to 8 batts?, that set up looks fuking clean


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Nov 28 2008, 01:09 PM~12282133
> *hey homie you gots that street charge hook up  to 8 batts?, that set up looks fuking clean
> *



*yeah, being a dealer for street charger,.. we try to put one in EVERY setup when possible. they really help for the daily driven*


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 28 2008, 01:11 AM~12279729
> *Looking Good Jason !!
> *


 Thanks now i can actually work on my ride !!


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Nov 28 2008, 12:20 AM~12279143
> *Old School New....  work in progress,  sorry it took a long time to steal a pic of it Ron!
> 
> 
> ...


We're a lil further on it now


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

the bmh street setups (pumps) is like everybody elses comp stuff right. 1/2" pressure port 3/8 return.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Nov 28 2008, 11:28 PM~12286568
> *the bmh street setups (pumps)  is like everybody elses comp stuff right. 1/2" pressure port 3/8 return.
> *



yep :biggrin:


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

does this count ? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 29 2008, 04:53 AM~12286786
> *yep    :biggrin:
> *


thats what i thought thanks homie


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Street car we did, all Black Magic equipment


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrvkB3pK8lg


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2008, 02:52 PM~12295301
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrvkB3pK8lg
> *


lol


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: BLACK MAGIC HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Dec 1 2008, 06:29 PM~12304641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444856


----------



## NVR2HGH (Dec 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

ron.. like the idea of the blue anodized fittings..

how about some more pix?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Heres some custom pumps for a special somebaody we just finished...The dump is just for mock up... :biggrin: 


























Jay I will post some pics here later for ya.....got some trick shit homie


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 6 2008, 06:19 PM~12354833
> *Heres some custom pumps for a special somebaody we just finished...The dump is just for mock up... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit, i like what im seeing


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i know what the relay is for now lol


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

NICE uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 6 2008, 07:38 PM~12355328
> *Oh shit, i like what im seeing
> *


I see you wasted no time to change your avitar...hahah ,all good, I'll call on monday to get it all squared up and shipped out


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 7 2008, 01:02 AM~12357911
> *i know what the relay is for now  lol
> *


Took ya long enough.... what it 's been like 2 months :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey, J here are a few, just assembled the pumps and will start on fittings tomorrow


























Heard you might be here on monday????? :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2008, 12:58 AM~12358192
> *Took ya long enough.... what it 's been like 2 months :biggrin:
> *


iwernt gunna tell him


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2008, 01:58 AM~12358192
> *Took ya long enough.... what it 's been like 2 months :biggrin:
> *


haha... well i dont pay too much attention to certain things... i just didnt think about what it was used for until it was mentioned it to me...so i had to do a double take and look again lol..... pretty clever ron.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 7 2008, 11:19 AM~12359365
> *iwernt gunna tell him
> *


haha. well would you have really thought about what its use is if you didnt know lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2008, 02:01 AM~12358209
> *Hey, J here are a few, just assembled the pumps and will start on fittings tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...



that shit looks nice ron.....the pumps look like a hop switch lol


----------



## jsinnz64 (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2008, 01:01 AM~12358209
> *Hey, J here are a few, just assembled the pumps and will start on fittings tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro that shit looks great i did a set up bout 4 years ago like that ,get at me i need a price on a toyo rear for my 4 as well as a set up price so i can shut down some PIT BULL boys around here :biggrin: lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

BLACK MAGIC SINGLE PUMP :biggrin: 






















View My Video


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 7 2008, 07:31 PM~12361565
> *BLACK MAGIC SINGLE PUMP  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 7 2008, 06:31 PM~12361565
> *BLACK MAGIC SINGLE PUMP  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Wad up Matt Diggy Dogg.... Get at us so we can getcha that new tank/piston


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2008, 12:47 AM~12366092
> *Wad up Matt Diggy Dogg.... Get at us so we can getcha that new tank/piston
> *


 :thumbsup: I will call this week :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 7 2008, 07:31 PM~12361565
> *BLACK MAGIC SINGLE PUMP  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Wud it do homie??


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 8 2008, 03:10 PM~12370190
> *Wud it do homie??
> *



Wut up homie where you ben hiding :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 5 2008, 03:59 PM~12346643
> *ron.. like the idea of the blue anodized fittings..
> 
> how about some more pix?
> *


Here is the first pump, I will need to chrome a few fittings still


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2008, 02:01 AM~12358209
> *Hey, J here are a few, just assembled the pumps and will start on fittings tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


i know pescos are recomemded for hoping or a fast set up.. what about these? are these just for simple up and down?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

also want to know what does the voodoo pump have that makes it unique?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 09:56 PM~12374735
> *also want to know what does the voodoo pump have that makes it unique?
> *


it has the power of the darkside :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 8 2008, 10:13 PM~12374977
> *it has the power of the darkside  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :420: :420: still BMH family. 

wassup stevie, you have those posters in the shop or at home in the garage? :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 10:56 PM~12374735
> *also want to know what does the voodoo pump have that makes it unique?
> *


It is a all 3/4'' set up we offer...In the 2 pump version it uses 1/2 checks tee'd ooff a 3/4 center tee....And comes with the h.d motor and marzocchi heads and all # 8 hoses  

And the *POWER of the DARKSIDE*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Dec 8 2008, 10:49 PM~12375491
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :420:  :420: still BMH family.
> 
> wassup stevie, you have those posters in the shop or at home in the garage? :biggrin:
> *


there in the shop except 1 that got sent to iraq


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)




----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2008, 10:50 PM~12373827
> *Here is the first pump, I will need to chrome a few fittings still
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 9 2008, 11:21 PM~12386411
> *there in the shop except 1 that got sent to iraq
> *


cool troops need the darkside too :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 10 2008, 12:20 AM~12386398
> *It is a all 3/4'' set up we offer...In the 2 pump version it uses 1/2 checks tee'd ooff a 3/4 center tee....And comes with the h.d motor and marzocchi heads and all # 8 hoses
> 
> And the POWER of the DARKSIDE
> *


 
what about the bm with the old school look. do they have the speed and power of the dark side?


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Love the 1 off custom setups


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 11:38 PM~12374464
> *i know pescos are recomemded for hoping or a fast set up.. what about these? are these just for simple up and down?
> *


someone on this site told me Pescos were for simple lay and play not for hopping. I love the look of the old school pumps but I was told they would be slow and only give you a max of a few inch hop if that. whats the deal, can someone school me on this???


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Dec 10 2008, 03:45 PM~12391257
> *someone on this site told me Pescos were for simple lay and play not for hopping. I love the look of the old school pumps but I was told they would be slow and only give you a max of a few inch hop if that.  whats the deal, can someone school me on this???
> *


thats what i heard also, but i want to know if the bmh aircraft style is the same. or can we treat them like a regular street pump


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 10 2008, 03:47 PM~12391269
> *thats what i heard also, but i want to know if the bmh aircraft style is the same. or can we treat them like a regular street pump
> *


This style set-up uses all the components a regular pump does....Just not in a tank


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 11 2008, 01:16 AM~12397297
> *This style set-up uses all the components a regular pump does....Just not in a tank
> *


so its good to hop


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 11 2008, 02:16 AM~12397297
> *This style set-up uses all the components a regular pump does....Just not in a tank
> *


Correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't oil shoot out of the pumphead if any of the seals gave out? Doesn't seem like a good idea to want to hop a set up like that.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 11 2008, 09:04 PM~12405870
> *Correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't oil shoot out of the pumphead if any of the seals gave out? Doesn't seem like a good idea to want to hop a set up like that.
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:

you could still hop on them if you wanted


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 11 2008, 09:04 PM~12405870
> *Correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't oil shoot out of the pumphead if any of the seals gave out? Doesn't seem like a good idea to want to hop a set up like that.
> *



*these setups are intended for lay and play show setups, something DIFFERENT for a change besides the usual shit. we cannot control what customers do with thier product once its in thier hands, or what BAD ADVICE is given to them by LAYITLOW members.

so that being said,.. do with it what you will. but I can say if used accordingly they are veeerrrryyy dependable.*


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 11 2008, 09:04 PM~12405870
> *Correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't oil shoot out of the pumphead if any of the seals gave out? Doesn't seem like a good idea to want to hop a set up like that.
> *


Those pumps are ment to give it the nesalgic look of a setup back in the day


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here are some more pic Jason, Alittle more everyday....

























SSSSSup holmes :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2008, 12:59 AM~12407432
> *Here are some more pic Jason, Alittle more everyday....
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SET-UP IS MONEY HOMIE


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Just a few dollars????But well worth it.... It's art !!!!!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

thats fookin awesome dude ima be checkin it out when i get out there give you a few tips  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

Holy Fuck! Perfect! Props to you and the guys!

Thanks for letting me hang around for a few hours; it was cool to get away from work for awhile and talk cars. Your dad is a cool guy!

Ill call next wednesday to see if its going to be ready for Friday. I can always come by on the weekend if you need more time and are willing to open up shop so I can come get it... 

We gotta talk about what to do in the wagon... :biggrin:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2008, 01:48 AM~12408123
> *Just a few dollars????But well worth it.... It's art !!!!!!!
> *


Yeah.......Let me just write ya a check for that  :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 12 2008, 07:56 AM~12409978
> * Your dad is a cool guy!
> 
> *



*Pops?...lol... he is all our dads  *


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

he was great to talk to. it was cool seeing an older white guy into hydros... most dont get it, or tell you to run bags.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Dec 11 2008, 11:17 PM~12406011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm aware of why most people run the aircraft style stuff. I was just thinking out loud basically after reading the post about hopping with them. Just wanted to make sure I was correct on what could happen.

That is a very nice set up by the way.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 11 2008, 11:59 PM~12407432
> *Here are some more pic Jason, Alittle more everyday....
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good, Pinche guero :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Her are some kits Gettin ready to go out in the next few days. 
Jerry's these is your 4 pump chrome ''Voodoo Series''

























Here is a Steel chrome ''Voodoo Series'' 2 pump set-up with 4 Adex's..I still have to hardline it. 


















Hope ,We are gonna make some people very happy for Christmas !!!!!! Because we all puttin in some serious overtime.

Thanks to everyone that has ordered :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*box up my order too while you at it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 12 2008, 11:37 PM~12417813
> *box up my order too while you at it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Jessica told O.J bout it, I think it will go out monday.... Running outta stock quick.....Might have to hit up the storage locker to reload :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

cant wait for my set up. 3 more weeks


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2008, 10:46 PM~12417884
> *Jessica told O.J bout it, I think it will go out monday.... Running outta stock quick.....Might have to hit up the storage locker to reload :biggrin:
> *



* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what the the difference bettwen the 3/4"set up and the regular set up?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 13 2008, 12:21 AM~12418192
> *what the the difference bettwen the 3/4"set up and the regular set up?
> *


!/4 inch....


















Naw just fuckin with ya,,,,About 50.00 to upgrade to 3/4'' blocks on the specail...
fitting will be more if you want bigger


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 13 2008, 12:23 AM~12418215
> *!/4 inch....
> Naw just fuckin with ya,,,,About 50.00 to upgrade to 3/4'' blocks on the specail...
> fitting will be more if you want bigger
> *


:happysad:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Lookin good BMH!! "Busy" is a good thing


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 11:21 PM~12418192
> *what the the difference bettwen the 3/4"set up and the regular set up?
> *



*what Ron said,.. but as far as performance,.. MUCH BETTER snappier, higher flow/volumn. recommended upgrade! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 11:17 AM~12420117
> *what Ron said,.. but as far as performance,.. MUCH BETTER snappier, higher flow/volumn. recommended upgrade! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


im assuming that what the voodoo are made of


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 11:17 AM~12420117
> *what Ron said,.. but as far as performance,.. MUCH BETTER snappier, higher flow/volumn. recommended upgrade! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 I love my voodoo kit! :biggrin:


----------



## Chris1977 (Jun 8, 2008)

that looks damn good Ron, really love that setup...also the new black anodized pumps look verry tight !


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any pics of a 2 pump set up with 5 or 6 adex or adel? chromed preferably


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 15 2008, 10:10 PM~12440512
> *any pics of a 2 pump set up with 5 or 6 adex or adel? chromed preferably
> *


Why would we run 5 or 6 ....Or is this a typo :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

yo ron!! wassup?? how we lookin for friday?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 16 2008, 06:40 PM~12448753
> *yo ron!! wassup?? how we lookin for friday?
> *


I have 1 little problem... ! oil filter was damaged when it was polished and I'm getting one as we speak, but will need to get it polished, Might be monday.....But here is the completed one with pressure gauges and Hardlines, I added some more anodized fitting to break it up....
























I will be installing the batteries and wiring it tomorrow....I will try to do the hardlines off the pump on thursday....Run hoses on friday???? I'll let ya know


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Oh and Jay, The gauges were a bitch, I had to convert them to a #4 jic fitting from the standard 1/4 pipe....Just the little details to make this shit tite  





BUT, YOU OWE ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

More booze? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 19 2008, 11:18 PM~12480832
> *More booze?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Homie, more then that.... :0 

I'ma start your own topic :cheesy:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

shit..better fill the back of my dually then! :uh: 


ill call you guys later today. i wanna get outta town by about 6 tonight. its supposed to rain most of next week, so i want to get back home before it starts monday.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

oh yea, another thing... wanna talk to you about a batterey charger. do you have any 4 sale?


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

BLACK MAGIC SET UP 2 PISTONS PUMPS 90 INCH GAS HOP FRANKS HYDRAULICS / TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn nice pic of that hop.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

holy shit! there is a guy riding in there...

i hopped my duece when i first bought it (and by hop i mean maybe 14") while i was sitting in it. man, my back aint been right since... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2008, 02:57 PM~12446573
> *Why would we run 5 or 6 ....Or is this a typo :biggrin:
> *


to have a 2 pump set up that can 3 wheel, instead of a 3 pump set up

maybe i dont know what im talking about


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 22 2008, 04:49 PM~12501141
> *holy shit! there is a guy riding in there...
> 
> i hopped my duece when i first bought it (and by hop i mean maybe 14") while i was sitting in it. man, my back aint been right since... :biggrin:
> *


yeah for real i tried it in mine a few months ago i got 2 hitts in n called it quits haha


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

Merry Christmas to all the BMH Riders out there.

09 is our time to shine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 24 2008, 03:07 PM~12518657
> *Merry Christmas to all the BMH Riders out there.
> 
> 09 is our time to shine!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

Are you running BMH and want the world to see it?

Do you want your ride on the Black Magic web site if so send your photos to *[email protected]*


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

hey everyone, just wanted to say happy holidays and be safe! cheesy.gif


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

*Happy New Year To everyone!*


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 24 2008, 07:45 PM~12521273
> *Are you running BMH and want the world to see it?
> 
> Do you want your ride on the Black Magic web site if so  send your photos to [email protected]
> *




We've had a few photo's send in keep them coming!


----------



## BNKROL (Apr 13, 2008)

Does BMH have anything new and exciting for the 09'?


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*reppin Black Magic in this months LRM!!  







*


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

HERE'S ONE OF MY OLD REGALS 2 PISTION PUMPS TO THE FRONT BMH


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

*Looks wet in the sun...*


















Set up still isnt done and needs cleaned up a little


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 3 2009, 10:09 PM~12899060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol nice what needs cleaned up?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 3 2009, 10:14 PM~12899136
> *lol nice what needs cleaned up?
> *


a few wires and i ran out of clear cable to finish linking the 2 banks together so i have a black cable in its place for now. Not bad for a backyard (Rookie)builder huh.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 3 2009, 10:34 PM~12899440
> *a few wires and i ran out of clear cable to finish linking the 2 banks together so i have a black cable in its place for now. Not bad for a backyard (Rookie)builder huh.
> *


Nope very clean


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

wow, bmh putting it down.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

NICE SETUPS GOT TO GET MINE LOOKING THAT CLEAN


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

TTMFT cant wait til my setup gets here


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Feb 16 2009, 06:19 AM~13015486
> *TTMFT cant wait til my setup gets here
> *



RIGHT ME TOO HURRY UP AND SHIP IT LOL


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

T o
T he
T op


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

2 Black Majic setups i did


----------



## R8RIVLIFE (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 8 2010, 12:56 PM~17428449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean setup homie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 8 2010, 06:52 PM~17430153
> *2 Black Majic setups i did
> 
> 
> ...


them coloured hardlines rock


----------



## loveispain (Nov 4, 2008)

It's gonna get real dark in my trunk real quick :biggrin:


----------

